# Ode to the Top-Sider



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

This thread may be a silly effort, and if it dies, so be it. In consideration of recent threads regarding break-in procedures, I feel as if this may be of some interest during the summer.

Let's see everyone's top-siders. The more distressed the better.

I'll be wearing these out and about today.
They are going on their third year.
https://img224.imageshack.us/i/dsc02515.jpg/
https://img221.imageshack.us/i/dsc02513.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img221/dsc02513.jpg/1/
There's a rather juvenile story regarding fraternity activity and why these are missing their laces.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Well, with that lead in, you can't just leave us hanging! What is the back story on those missing laces?


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

^ +1 Youre just teasing us if you don't share.

While I wait for you to post the story, I'll go and take some pics of what I'm wearing now.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

*I'll bite...*

Just happen to be relaxing at work in a pair of AOs.


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

English, those topsiders go great with your orange pants. I also like your speakers*, however un-trad they lay be 

* Edit: I just noticed the book on your desk, do you work for B&O? If so, thats pretty cool. I like the phone they make.

Here are my pair of Timberland "topsiders"; my Sperry's were destroyed a long time ago in an optimist (expecting to fit comfortable at 6' tall sure is optimistic!) or Hobie 16 (roomy by comparison).

These ones were handed down by my grandfather, who sailed almost exclusively in a 30 or 50 footer, and therefore did not get his shoes waterlogged nearly as often. The soles, however, are another story...


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Every once in a while I give them a coat of Clark's waterproofer and conditioner which slightly cleans, darkens, and glosses the leather.

As for the laces. 

One of my brothers thought it would be a good idea to pull the laces out and hang them off of our roof. Fortunately, getting on our roof is simply a matter of crawling out from any number of windows. 

At this point, the eyelets were already bent out of shape and the shoes so beaten that I thought it silly to try and put the old ones in or get new ones. For a while I wore them tied through the four eyelets, topped with Eastland style coils, and after a while, I decided enough with it- I'll go completely minimalist.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Nico-

The duct tape is as trad as it gets! Makes me want to start an "ode to patches" thread!

And yes, I actually run the B&O in Greenwich where you'll often find me listening to David Bryne and enjoying a dark & stormy. Come on in and I'll give you the AAAC discount!


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot (Jun 14, 2009)

It seems that there comes a point when one should discard their top-siders. There is a line between shoes that have character and shoes that are destroyed.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Keep em coming! Great thread... I'd love to see some well worn Quoddys

tt


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Just happened to be wearing my LL Bean heavy-duty boat shoes today ... I have worn them as beaters, rain shoes and for yardwork, and well, on a boat ride. They appear to take abuse in stride and seem to ask for more:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Sperry boat shoes


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

I prefer the CVO.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/dsc02511r.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img27/dsc02511r.jpg/1/

Can't forget these. I hate when I'm caught wearing the Press watchband (navy and maroon) that matches the elastic on them. It's never intentional, but some people seem to think it is.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Both acolytes at church yesterday were wearing Sperry Top Siders with their vestments.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

^ I've never really seen a pair pull away from the sole like that. Interesting.

I generally wait until the heels have collapsed to indicate that I need a new pair of 'presentable' Sperrys. The other pair is then relegated to "beater" status.

Regarding wearing Sperry's at Church- I just started attending again at the beginning of this summer, after a long hiatus (for no real reason other than laziness), and it bothers me that a few people (read: adults) wear Sperry's with their blazers and khakis to Sunday services. While I am rarely seen without a pair during the school year, and even occasionally with blazer and tie for fraternity ceremonies in which even wearing Weejuns would be regarded as far too serious, I think some locations warrant more appropriate and mature sartorial decisions- church being one of them.

On a different note-
What's the opinion on wearing boat shoes with the "Eastland knot" or barrels/coils?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

AdamsSutherland said:


> On a different note-
> What's the opinion on wearing boat shoes with the "Eastland knot" or barrels/coils?


Leave it to the women.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AdamsSutherland said:


> ^ I've never really seen a pair pull away from the sole like that. Interesting.
> 
> I generally wait until the heels have collapsed to indicate that I need a new pair of 'presentable' Sperrys. The other pair is then relegated to "beater" status.
> 
> ...


A.S.
In regard to dress attire at Church-boat shoes maybe some folks "sunday best" but more important it is better to have them at services then not there at all.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

mcarthur said:


> A.S.
> In regard to dress attire at Church-boat shoes maybe some folks "sunday best" but more important it is better to have them at services then not there at all.


I totally agree. I hope that statement didn't come across as insensitive. Based on this community and the cars in the parking lot, I don't think anyone in their S-class is without a pair of dress shoes.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> It seems that there comes a point when one should discard their top-siders. There is a line between shoes that have character and shoes that are destroyed.


I wholly agree.


----------



## hydepark (Sep 4, 2007)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Let's see everyone's top-siders. The more distressed the better.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Trip English said:


> Nico-
> 
> The duct tape is as trad as it gets! Makes me want to start an "ode to patches" thread!
> 
> And yes, I actually run the B&O in Greenwich where you'll often find me listening to David Bryne and enjoying a dark & stormy. Come on in and I'll give you the AAAC discount!


Just had one of those moments when I realized I way behind the times.
Took me to long to realize that B&O was *Bang & Olufsen . *I was asking myself how do you run a railroad with a few Dark & Stormy's under the belt.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

My favorite pair...still looking good. But they are only a year old.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'll post a pic of mine pretty soon.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Do the pebbles stuck in front add to the tradliness?


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, they compliment the pebbles stuck to my toes when leaving the beach.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Pebbles, duct tape, wearing an utterly destroyed button down collar... I have a long way to go in the way of the trad!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

In all seriousness now, that's actually a great photo. Would be wonderful as a Sperry ad too, to show it as a "lifestyle" shoe.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pic, Boatshoe.

Jovan,

Empty promises break hearts and shatter dreams.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I wear my AO's as house slippers.

Makos and Toggles to work.

On the boat I wear Spinakers (like sneakers) as I prefer lace-ons that won't fall off. 

I need some blue canvas CVOs.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

wore mine today to work


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Great pic, Boatshoe.
> 
> Jovan,
> 
> Empty promises break hearts and shatter dreams.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I wear my AO's as house slippers.
> 
> Makos and Toggles to work.
> 
> ...


Piperlime.com had/has them on sale for 29.99 (free shipping & returns)

though it would seem Sperry only makes them in a pre-faded navy blue.

Now, is it SPEAR-E, or SPARE-E?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Piperlime.com had/has them on sale for 29.99 (free shipping & returns)
> 
> though it would seem Sperry only makes them in a pre-faded navy blue.
> 
> Now, is it SPEAR-E, or SPARE-E?


1. Thanks for the tip.

2. At West Marine they only carried lace less ones. 

3. Spare-e.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Polo Ralph Lauren boat shoes. Are these made by Sperry?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL! It may just be the red color but, those Topsiders have a definite Ronald McDonald flair to them.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

DD,

I would be very surprised if Sperry was the one making RL's boat shoe offerings. I only say this because I've never seen Sperry offer a camp/canoe moc model. Granted they haven't done a kicker on their popular models either, but that's an embellishment (like BB's tassel with foxing) that could have been specified by RL.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> On the boat I wear Spinakers (like sneakers) as I prefer lace-ons that won't fall off.


Agreed. I have some basic Tretorns that I wear on deck. They are light, comfortable, relatively non-slip, and will not come off. Sperry's are great, but I find that to get the same close fit, you have to tighten the laces much more.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

Those PRL shoes are not my cup of tea, but they are definitely GTH footwear.

Wearing my topsiders today. Always makes my feet happy!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

AdamsSutherland said:


> I would be very surprised if Sperry was the one making RL's boat shoe offerings. I only say this because I've never seen Sperry offer a camp/canoe moc model. Granted they haven't done a kicker on their popular models either, but that's an embellishment (like BB's tassel with foxing) that could have been specified by RL.


Good point. I forgot about the bluchers and stuff that PRL is selling. The ones above are probably made by the same company that makes shoes for LL Bean.


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*I'm NOT Lovin It*



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL! It may just be the red color but, those Topsiders have a definite Ronald McDonald flair to them.


Rest assured even if you wore them to the pickup window they are NOT $29.99


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I was looking at the OPH yesterday afternoon, and I noticed the photo of the Topsiders on the front cover. It's pretty obvious in 1980 they were made from much better leather and on a different last/shape than today. Everything changes.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I know this thread is about Sperry's, but I thought it might be fun, like with the LHS thread, to look at a few "competitors". These are from Church's (I shudder to think what the price is).

https://img206.imageshack.us/i/churchsboatshoes2.jpg/
https://img259.imageshack.us/i/churchsboatshoes3.jpg/


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice arch support on those. I wish more had that.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Just curious, what is the best boat shoe still made in the States? I was disappointed when I learned Top-Siders are now made in China.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

For casual wear the Aldens are wonderful. For sailing I wear Irish, Dubarry.

https://www.dubarry.us/


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Jovan said:


> Just curious, what is the best boat shoe still made in the States? I was disappointed when I learned Top-Siders are now made in China.


Proabably alden or quoddy - and the prices will reflect that.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

The Alden boats are hands down the best shoes period, made in USA or not (they are). The leather is so supple, its the closest thing to cigar cordovan i've seen on a casual shoe.

The shoe is lined, so it can get a little stuffy when it gets really warm--which is where an unlined Quoddy might come in. 

tt


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

The Quoddys look nice. I can't really find the Alden ones on their website, but they're on some random menswear site. I wish both of them made unlined _two-eye_ boat shoes though.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

*Sperry v. Alden*

I have both Sperry and Alden boat shoes and I almost always slip on the Sperry shoes instead of the Alden. I think they look better and are more comfortable. B&C


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Jovan said:


> The Quoddys look nice. I can't really find the Alden ones on their website, but they're on some random menswear site. I wish both of them made unlined _two-eye_ boat shoes though.


Jovan,

I believe the Quoddy's are only 3 eye boats shoes but you can get them unlined and they cost less when they are unlined.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Jovan said:


> The Quoddys look nice. I can't really find the Alden ones on their website, but they're on some random menswear site. I wish both of them made unlined _two-eye_ boat shoes though.


Alden makes a two-eye boat shoe. If you can't find them online, you could always give Alden DC a call. They had several different colors when I was there.

Unlined might be an issue though.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

My newest pair. Navy AO's.

I'm running an experiment. I plan on using shoe trees with this pair, as I would with a pair of Aldens, to see if the trees help the shoes retain their shape but not the odor.

https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img00181n.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img512/img00181n.jpg/1/


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AdamsSutherland said:


> My newest pair. Navy AO's.
> 
> I'm running an experiment. I plan on using shoe trees with this pair, as I would with a pair of Aldens, to see if the trees help the shoes retain their shape but not the odor.
> 
> https://img512.imageshack.us/i/img00181n.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img512/img00181n.jpg/1/


it does work


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Alden makes a two-eye boat shoe. If you can't find them online, you could always give Alden DC a call. They had several different colors when I was there.
> 
> Unlined might be an issue though.


Makes my eyes water, just looking at how supple the leather is:

tt


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

blastandcast said:


> I have both Sperry and Alden boat shoes and I almost always slip on the Sperry shoes instead of the Alden. I think they look better and are more comfortable. B&C


I too own A/Os, and understand the attraction. Alden's boat shoe is a luxury for sure, as a pair of A/Os for the summer, Bean Camp Mocs for the fall, Blucher Mocs for the winter months, with a Bean boot and pair of dirty bucks sandwiched in are more than anyone really needs.

tt


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Tenacious Tassel said:


> Makes my eyes water, just looking at how supple the leather is:
> 
> tt


They're grrreat! I wish the navy had white laces though. It looks like they're meant for wearing without socks anyway judging by the porous insole. Maybe unlined is unnecessary.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

yeah,

wearing them without socks today, and while they are a little "sticky", they really are the ideal shoe. What I like about the lining (I prefer lined boat/moccassin shoes in general) is that they retain their structure much, much better.

Yes, breathability is sacrificed somewhat, but its well worth it IMO. I compare my lined v. unlined quoddy boats, for example. After a few years of similar wear, the lined boats have aged spectacularly, the unlined versions look as though they've collapsed until I put them on.

If you like that "bedroom slipper" feel, unlined shoes will do it. If you like the feel of a shoe that isn't losing the battle with your stride, then you have to go lined when it comes to boats/moccassins.

I actually like the navy color w/the laces shown. My complaint, actually, is they don't offer that brown color with a charcoal sole for the fall. I am less of a fan of the 3 eyelet boat shoe given the added leather overlays/stitching. Who knows, however. I'm not gonna rule them out because if they are anywhere near the 2 eyelet shoe, I would be very happy with them as a fall/winter shoe.

tt


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Go here and download an old article written by Paul Sperry about his original boat shoes. Amazing bit of history!


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

I just downloaded a photo editing program and gave it a go on my previously posted top-sider picture. I find it appropriate now that top-sider season, for some, is coming to a close.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Wonderful Historical document*



Doctor Damage said:


> Go here and download an old article written by Paul Sperry about his original boat shoes. Amazing bit of history!


Doc,'
This letter should be required reading for all of us who have revered the name of Sperry for years. I've just turned 62 and have had Sperry Topsiders in my closet for at least 40 years and now realize that they were in existence for nearly 40 years before that. My only regret is that some of the styles from the early 70's are now just fond recollections.
Tom


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Is there an online fansite displaying all the different styles and colors? If not, there sure as hell should be. A Top-Sider museum is sorely needed to remind us of the styles and ideas gone by, and especially the ones we've missed for not having been born yet. 

By the way, I tried on the pair above today @ JCP. Sadly, they didn't have my size, although after today's/tomorrow's deals they would have been less than $40. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here are my old Wolverine boat shoes. I bought these in the early 1990s and wore them everyday, year-round, in all weathers (including deep snow and slush). I don't wear these anymore since they are totally trashed. I wish they still made these as I prefer them to Sperry or Sebago.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd really like some navy boat shoes, after getting into my Top-siders (and wearing them a LOT) this year. Unfortunately, after finding the "Made in China" stamp inside, I realised the only ones I can afford are made there. 

American lifestyle brands indeed!


----------



## Lancette (Apr 29, 2009)

These were my fathers Sperry Topsiders (unfortunately they are 1/2 size to big for me). I believe they were made in the US, but the markings have worn off. They look like Quoddy's boat shoes with the 3-eyelets, although these have brass instead of nickel. Interesting deviation from the regular 2-eyelet Sperrys:


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

^ Lanchette: Bean currently sells a copy of those with the padded collar.


----------



## superpacker (Jul 16, 2008)

I really like the Three eyelet model. It's like the missing link between top-sider and bean blucher!


----------



## Bernard T. McManus (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm going to put the top sider on my list of shoes to buy over the next 18 months.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Another option is the LL Bean "Casco Bay" boat shoes. Although certainly low-end they are more or less comparable to current offerings from Sperry and Sebago (in my opinion).


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

These are mine, in the sand at Treasure Island on Sunday afternoon. The pair is about 2 years old.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

*As promised quite a while ago now...*



















I've had these since early this year.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Go here and download an old article written by Paul Sperry about his original boat shoes. Amazing bit of history!


Excellent! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

boatshoe said:


> I find it appropriate now that top-sider season, for some, is coming to a close.


I wear boat shoes year-round. I have have some dark brown suede ones with the darker sole that are my go-to casual shoes in the Fall and winter. Always sans socks, of course.

Granted, it hardly ever snows in Eastern Virginia, so I can get away with it. Lots of folks here wear shorts and flip-flops in the winter. I have to draw the line somewhere, though.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

Boat shoes...Wiimote....completely white legs....

How did you get into my house and take a picture of me??



Jovan said:


> I've had these since early this year.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Technically those are my roommate's. I occasionally battle him in Super Smash Bros. Brawl but that's about it. He always kicks my butt at it.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Another option is the LL Bean "Casco Bay" boat shoes. Although certainly low-end they are more or less comparable to current offerings from Sperry and Sebago (in my opinion).


I got another pair of these in the correct size and I stand by my initial assessment (above). Really good shoes for the price, lots of room in the toe box and oiled leather uppers. I like how the blucher flaps(?) are rounded at the bottom corners where they are sewn down, which looks better to my eye than the squared corner on the Sperry and Sebago models. I'm happy. Now we just need to get past winter...


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

DD,

I imagine it's plenty cold where you are, already. It's 48 degress in Bloomington right now and I think I'll wear a pair of AO's today.

Now which pair should I wear...?

Best,
AS


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm terribly sorry, but every Tom, Dick, and Harry wears Sperrys nowadays. Rather distasteful on all but the narrowest occasions. Mine prefer to only come out within a few miles radius of the sea or in small gatherings with other like-minded chaps.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

And your point is...?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Jovan said:


> And your point is...?


I think he's saying that top siders are an overworn cliche, fashionably and temporarily adopted by the rabble which re-discovered the Preppy Handbook or saw them pictiured in GQ and that they shouldn't be worn by guys from, say, Iowa, Arkansas, Wyoming, and various other states without some proximity to the ocean or lakes big enough to support yachts.

But, that's just my interpretation of his meaning.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Well thank gawd for the Great Lakes...their existence allows me to keep (and wear) my beloved Topsiders, and with WilliamMMLeftfoot's blessing...it seems! 

PS: I'm wearing an older pair as house shoes, even as I type this!


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Are they comfortable? 
Yes.

Do you like them?
Yes.

That's all that matters. Who cares if they're ubiquitous.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Reds & Tops said:


> Are they comfortable?
> Yes.
> 
> Do you like them?
> ...


Umm, apparently, you do:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1000464&postcount=24


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Reds & Tops said:


> Are they comfortable?
> Yes.
> 
> Do you like them?
> ...


I agree with this 100%. Most of us here in the Trad Forum seem to take the approach of not caring what other people wear when it comes to wearing things that are unpopular, so it seems incongruous to care when things are popular. I wear what I like without regard to popularity.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot (Jun 14, 2009)

What really is unpopular about trad beside a 3/2 sack? Anyway, that's besides the point. In my not so humble opinion, the point about topsiders are that they're an over worn cliche that look wrong on so many people on so many degrees. Therefore, because they are so popular, the trad species should wear them more discerningly until the wave has died out.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

This still just seems like too much concern for what others are wearing to me.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Epaminondas said:


> Umm, apparently, you do:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1000464&postcount=24


Someone has quite a lot of time on their hands.

You got me. I contradicted myself.

That said, I don't own a pair of Irish Setters so I can't speak to their level of comfort. Guess that absolves me?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Reds & Tops said:


> Someone has quite a lot of time on their hands.
> 
> You got me. I contradicted myself.
> 
> That said, I don't own a pair of Irish Setters so I can't speak to their level of comfort. Guess that absolves me?


Nope - no absolution. The comment that reflects your contradcition was about your indifference to the ubiquity of an item, not its comfort. 

P.S. Didn't take me long to find a contradiction at all.


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

Epaminondas said:


> Nope - no absolution. The comment that reflects your contradcition was about your indifference to the ubiquity of an item, not its comfort.
> 
> P.S. Didn't take me long to find a contradiction at all.


In R&T's defense, this is a clothing forum and you're being ridiculous.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

boatshoe said:


> In R&T's defense, this is a clothing forum and you're being ridiculous.


That's really not much of a defense - keep trying.

I don't see why pointing out contradictory statements or correcting the person when the contradiction was mischaracterized is ridiculous. The forum is irrelevant, but the contradictions were about clothing in any case.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Boatshoe. It still amazes me how vicious people become online...

Thankfully the block feature exists.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Epaminondas said:


> Nope - no absolution. The comment that reflects your contradcition was about your indifference to the ubiquity of an item, not its comfort.
> 
> P.S. Didn't take me long to find a contradiction at all.


You have had your fun. Now back off and drop it! One can disagree, without being disagreeable...a skill you should try to develop! Should you have something to say about clothing feel free.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Jovan, please excuse the aside but what brand/model of bike is that? Are you and/or your roommate happy with it?


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot (Jun 14, 2009)

Epaminondas said:


> Nope - no absolution. The comment that reflects your contradcition was about your indifference to the ubiquity of an item, not its comfort.
> 
> P.S. Didn't take me long to find a contradiction at all.


Right Ho, Epaminodas! + 3 for G. K. Chesterton


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Coleman said:


> This still just seems like too much concern for what others are wearing to me.


Agreed. It is VERY incongruous to only give a s--- when something you like is popular.

I used to have a friend who stopped wearing certain things when they became popular. He even claimed to be "asexual" for a time when bisexuality was trendy in his view. Talk about trying too hard to be unique!



FrankDC said:


> Jovan, please excuse the aside but what brand/model of bike is that? Are you and/or your roommate happy with it?


"Next"? I've never even seen him take it out, so I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I worked in a bike shop while in high school, and can say you can definitely do better for your money than a NEXT. They're sold in Wal-Mart/Toys-R-Us and are not quality machinces. 

Spend $4-500 on a decent shop quality bike (Giant, Trek, Specialized) and you'll be much happier. 

How's that for off topic?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Reds & Tops said:


> I worked in a bike shop while in high school, and can say you can definitely do better for your money than a NEXT. They're sold in Wal-Mart/Toys-R-Us and are not quality machinces.
> 
> Spend $4-500 on a decent shop quality bike (Giant, Trek, Specialized) and you'll be much happier.
> 
> How's that for off topic?


Agree. A ~$500 quality bike from your LBS (shop at end of model year) is the way to go. Felt is another brand to consider.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I once had a $300+ VERY nice bicycle from Specialized, I believe. Mountain bike with a lightweight titanium alloy, back suspension, and built-in speedometer. It had everything I could possibly ever need with it, too. (Though of course I didn't use the lights, seat pack, etc. all the time.) It was a gift when I was 13 years old, and my stepfather was hoping it would last me into college and beyond. Just my luck -- it was stolen the next year.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Jovan said:


> I once had a $300+ VERY nice bicycle from Specialized, I believe. It had everything I could possibly ever need with it, too. (Though of course I didn't use the lights, seat pack, etc. all the time.) It was a gift when I was 13 years old, and my stepfather was hoping it would last me into college and beyond. Just my luck -- it was stolen the next year.


I think Specialized aren't what they once were. In fact that's why I asked about yours. My roommate bought a Rockhopper a few months ago. It's made in China and broken more than it works.


----------

